# Paintball Guns



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, wierd question here, but I write urban fantasy so here goes...

Does anyone know if you can load empty paintball balls yourself?  I have an idea for using a paintball gun as a potion-delivery device (faster and more acurate that throwing little bottles at people) but I'm trying to figure out if it's a feasable one.  I thought I saw a reference to this on an episode of "How It's Made" once, but now I'm having a dickens of a time tracking it down.  The only guy I know who plays paintball says he's not sure!   Please help!


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 22, 2013)

This may be the link How It's Made: Paintballs - YouTube
Never tried it but could you use a needle and syringe to inject ready made paint-ball with the extra?
I don't know how tolerant paint-ball guns are to irregularities of size... but as it is a gelatine shell you could probably make them by hand with a mould [and a little care, practice and testing] and then fill them with what you want.
The empty shells that you can buy just seem to screw/snap together... but they are for FX rather than paint-balling [as they are plastic and not gelatine]... but if you are trying to deliver a potion they could be just as effective... and you could use powders as well as fluids.


----------



## Lathar (Mar 22, 2013)

The potion could be inside a thin ball of plastic?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, I love you, Joe!  Thanks!

Hmm, hadn't thought of having her make her own shells... now that's a good idea!


----------

